# Plant problem!



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Anyone know what causes this??


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Is it a new fairly new plant. I think its something to do with when you buy amazon sowrds out of the lfs, most of them are grown emerged, which produces really bright green lush leaves. After purchasing these and then having them fully submersed causes these healthy leaves to die off. Dont worry though, the plant is still healthy and alive, just wait for new leaves to grow.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Actually, I just transplanted it a few weeks ago from another aquarium of mine. It had been in there for almost 6 months or so.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Those leaves are submerged grown.
Looks to me like it is either trying to adjust to it's new environment, or it is a lack of light and or potassium.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Those leaves are submerged grown.
> Looks to me like it is either trying to adjust to it's new environment, or it is a lack of light and or potassium.


May be lack of light. I only have a single bulb t8 or t12 on it. I know that isn't enough. Swords were overgrowing my other tank so I put in there just to see if it would work. Was fine for a few weeks, then went to this in 3 days.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Yep, get that light lover it once again, or loose the plant eventually. 
The plant looks to be otherwise very healthy


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

My swords are doing the same thing in my 125g. Its gotta be from the lack of light. They grew awesome in my high light 75g with CO2.


----------

